# Dip stick update



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

After making a lot of phone calls I was able to track down the The regonal manager for oil express. He was nice to me and said that they will fix the car. I will bring the car in to be fixed tomorow. With a little luck, I hope it will go ok. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Good Luck! Hope it all works out. Think you will take them up on the offer for a free oil change if they offer it?


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

That's good news.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thats Great*

Glad to hear you got to talk to someone who had some sense:thumbsup: :rockin: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

To bad you had to run the gauntlet to get to a decision maker.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Are they going to fix it or take it to a qualified mechanic? Not to worry you but I would have taken it to a certified mechanic and 
gave them the bill. If they refused then on to small claims court.
Rodster


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I got the car back last night, they had to pull the oil pan. The guy that owns the chain of oil express in my area also owns some car-x shops and that is where the car was repaired.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad to hear you got your car fixed. Keep an eye out for leaks. They are responsible for those too now.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yep, Chief I thought about that. I am happy that I did not have to go to court for this because the time I would loose from work would have not made it worth the while. I was prepared to go though as a matter of principle.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Glad it is all fixed. 
Rodster:spinsmile


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Ed, It is a lot bigger project to pull the pan. I am hoping that they cleaned the pan gasket mating surfaces on the engine and pan and replaced the gasket. 
Alot of engines in the modern car they have to raise the engine to get clearance. The most common areas of leaks will be at the corners and where the pan meets up to the front and rear of the engine next to the crankshaft ends. Really keep a eye on it for the next couple of weeks and if no leaks you are ok.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I talked to the guy that did the work. At least he talked like he knew what he was doing. Said he had to drop the cross member to get to it. I have been under this car while oil changes (in warm weather) and it is tight under there. I will watch for leaks..... That is about all I want to do on this on.... it is a 2001 Nissan Sentra


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I sure hope the guy torqued the cross member bolts to at least 200 foot pounds of torque with a torque wench. In December of 2001 my car was side swiped by a florist van and it twisted the frame slightly. Well the body shop put the car on the frame jig and straightened it. Last month I had the car in to have the transmission replaced and the mechanic caught the fact that the sub frame bolts on the right hand side were loose. I kept chasing a clunk in the right front for quite a while and it was the bolts. As soon as the bolts were torqued the clunk went away. The morons at the body shop denied they even touched the sub frame bolts, Oh course they know better then me and my mechanic. But my insurance company found out about this body shop from me and it has 30 some complaints about it and are pulling it certication from the body shop. I say just keep a close eye on everything but I doubt you will have any problems.


----------

